

The power of doing the right thing in programming - coliveira
http://coliveira.net/2009/01/the-power-of-doing-the-right-thing/

======
lonestar
I agree that it always pays to do things the Right Way the first time through,
but I completely disagree with the second half of the article where he argues
that you should make your code as generic as possible from the get-go. In my
experience this never saves "countless hours down the development line", it
just wastes more time up front when your clever generic solution is never
actually needed.

